# The rest of your profile, and your signature will become visible after you've been active in the for



## bpopovitz (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Has anyone seen the message "*The rest of your profile, and your signature will become visible after you've been active in the forums*" in your "my profile" tab?  I know i'm fairly new, but I also read somewhere that it takes 5 posts before your posts will no longer be delayed.  Are posts with pic's delayed longer?  I'm wondering why my posts are delayed any why I am getting the message pasted above in "my profile".  I'm sure that it is part of the security, but wanted to make sure.

Thanks


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 24, 2010)

It is a security thing.. I just went in and marked you as a trusted user so you should not have any more problems. If you do, let me know and I will look into it.

Good to have you on board!!


----------



## bpopovitz (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff, Thanks for the unbelievably quick reply.  I dont know how you guys do it.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 24, 2010)

Now Jeff is the Grand Pooh-Ba here and all his Administrator have the magic touch. In other words they have powers here. So be a good little boy and play nice.. LOL it all fun and they keep it up and running really smoothly too.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 25, 2010)

I've been more than fortunate to have been on here for 2 years and Jeff and all the Admins and Moderators are more than helpful, quick to respond, give sound and well thought out advice and correct anything that's wrong as fast as humanly possible.  It's a fantastic, superbly run forum for all that is smoking and great, wholesome family entertainment also!   It's great members like yourself contributing and providing good, positive feedback that keeps the engine running smoothly and consistently and brings joy to all the participants, members and guests alike!  Just don't stop bringing your great smokes and Qviews here, and any that aren't so great, everyone here is ready to help you with those, too!  Just don't forget, we love to drool!


----------



## bar-b-que blues (Jul 16, 2012)

It Would seem that I too am having the same problem... not looking for special treatment... just a qualification of the rules would be nice... Thanks!

BBQB


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 16, 2012)

You should have you access after 25 or so Posts...JJ


----------



## bar-b-que blues (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks JJ!


----------

